# Premiere Night



## SkyWarp (Sep 17, 2009)

I already watched Community on amazon: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002OPYUSM

I thought it was pretty good, I'll watch more this season.

The Office, Fringe, and Survivor are all back. I've never seen Fringe, but I may start tonight.


----------



## z06dustin (Sep 18, 2009)

loved the office, and thought community was so-so.

survivor looks like it'll be interesting as long as they keep that chubby guy with the funny hat.


----------



## OSUguy98 (Sep 18, 2009)

z06dustin said:


> loved the office, and thought community was so-so.
> survivor looks like it'll be interesting as long as they keep that chubby guy with the funny hat.



Survivor and The Office are on the DVR.... verdict will be in tonight probably...


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 18, 2009)

we taped, yes on VHS, the season premier of Bones last night since we had birthing class. Hopefully will watch tonight.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 18, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> we taped, yes on VHS, the season premier of Bones last night since we had birthing class. Hopefully will watch tonight.


What means this "VHS"?


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 18, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> What means this "VHS"?


Very Huge Scrotum?


----------



## Dleg (Sep 20, 2009)

Where is Survivor this year? (I don't really watch TV). My parents said it was in "Samoa" - but is that American Samoa, or Independent (Western) Samoa?


----------



## cement (Sep 20, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> What means this "VHS"?


that's not untill after the baby comes


----------



## Chucktown PE (Sep 21, 2009)

cement said:


> that's not untill after the baby comes



For me it was the entire 9 months of pregnancy plus the 6 week "waiting period" after.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Sep 21, 2009)

Oh, and IASIP kicked ass and the Office was so-so. When does 30 Rock come back on?


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 21, 2009)

Office was good, then I watched GT get their clock cleaned by Miami the rest of prime time....


----------



## Chucktown PE (Sep 21, 2009)

This probably belongs in one of the college football threads but I don't see that triple option thing working the rest of the season. It just isn't that hard to figure out.


----------



## cement (Sep 21, 2009)

SkyWarp said:


> I've never seen Fringe, but I may start tonight.



I've seen Fringe on and off, it's really pretty good. I saw about half the episode this week, it looks like they are writing out the blonde?


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 25, 2009)

well I missed Flashforeward last night, was it any good? previews looked good, is ABC trying to have another "lost" since this is supposed to be the last season??

and damn you Fox for cancelling the Terminator series!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Sep 25, 2009)

IASIP was funny as shit last night. Burning the wicker chairs, where do they come up with this stuff.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 25, 2009)

dude was scared to leave philly...... that shows is great, I love dark comedy


----------



## Supe (Sep 25, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> IASIP was funny as shit last night. Burning the wicker chairs, where do they come up with this stuff.



They must have had some kind of glaze on them!

You never told me not to eat the stem!

I was dying laughing, and of course, it only got better when the second episode was the Dayman episode!


----------



## SkyWarp (Sep 26, 2009)

Road Guy said:


> well I missed Flashforeward last night, was it any good? previews looked good, is ABC trying to have another "lost" since this is supposed to be the last season??


 I watched it on hulu, some of the acting was a little cheesy, but it was interesting, I'll watch again.
I had high hopes for Fringe, but the writing and acting were better suited for late night on SyFy.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 5, 2009)

lol I havent watched south park in a while but the "queefing" episode last night was hysterical..

"Umm how is a boy farting on a girl different from a girl queefing on a boy"

"mam that has nothing to do with this!"


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 9, 2009)

anyone else watching "Modern Family" its been great, especially with Al Bundy as Grandpa


----------



## FLJhawk (Oct 13, 2009)

Road Guy said:


> anyone else watching "Modern Family" its been great, especially with Al Bundy as Grandpa


Agreed on that one. The dad is hilarious too.

Our DVR is set to record every Fringe, Sunny in Philly, Modern Family and because the fiancee likes it, Eastwick. I tried to start watching Flash Forward, but it just couldn't keep my attention.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 13, 2009)

Road Guy said:


> lol I havent watched south park in a while but the "queefing" episode last night was hysterical..
> "Umm how is a boy farting on a girl different from a girl queefing on a boy"
> 
> "mam that has nothing to do with this!"


I forgot that new episodes started last week. I need to check those out.

I taped (old school VHS!) Monk on Friday but haven't watched it yet.


----------



## OSUguy98 (Oct 13, 2009)

Road Guy said:


> anyone else watching "Modern Family" its been great, especially with Al Bundy as Grandpa


We've been watching that when we have the chance... I esp. liked the part where "grandpa" tried to "thread the needle" with his model airplane.... the wife and I didn't stop laughing for a good 10 minutes.... we saw it coming, but couldn't agree on whether he'd hit him in the face or the groin....


----------



## SkyWarp (Oct 14, 2009)

I watched the last couple episodes of FlashForward on hulu, it's starting to get interesting, but some of the ways they're putting the puzzle together are just plain silly.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 14, 2009)

I wish they would re-run the first episode, I still feel lost,, maybe I will pick it up when its out on dvd and try and catch up, I was the same with 24, missed the first 2 episodes and could never get into that show...

or I guess I could look around the net for it


----------



## SkyWarp (Oct 14, 2009)

http://www.hulu.com/search?query=flashforward&amp;st=


----------

